# Flowerhorn Masterpiece FishRoom !!!



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)

:bigsmile::bigsmile::bigsmileear Brothers And Sisters ! They R Some Of My Masterpiece FHs Collections ! All Comments R Welcome !

Not For Sales ! Just For Sharing ! Please Enjoy La !


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Wow , I've been in that room  The most beautiful Flowerhorns in the world!
Thanks for sharing Jacky


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Very impressive fish room Jacky! That may be the most valuable fish room on the planet lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)

Wow ! Thanks so much for all ur Good Comments Brother Arash ! Most of the FHs u saw last time r gone and there r around 30 Masterpiece FHs there r New ! U haven't seen them yet ! Lol ! I will invite u to come over and play with them soon to see my new collection ! Hahaha !


arash53 said:


> Wow , I've been in that room  The most beautiful Flowerhorns in the world!
> Thanks for sharing Jacky


----------



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)

Dear Brother Foxtail ! Thanks So Much for all ur valuable compliments ! It's really making my life so much happier !


Foxtail said:


> Very impressive fish room Jacky! That may be the most valuable fish room on the planet lol
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Steve (Mar 27, 2013)

Holy! That's an INSANE room! xD I don't know much about flowerhorns but they are so odd and unique  I can see that you put a lot of time and care into keeping them all. That room almost looks like a pet store LOL! Good luck keeping them all


----------



## jona31 (Jun 28, 2013)

those are truly magnificent creatures


----------



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)

Wow ! Thanks So Much For All ur Good Comments Brother Steve !
Oh Yeah La ! I have been spending a lot of Time, Care, And Money on that FH Hobby already ! LOL !


Steve said:


> Holy! That's an INSANE room! xD I don't know much about flowerhorns but they are so odd and unique  I can see that you put a lot of time and care into keeping them all. That room almost looks like a pet store LOL! Good luck keeping them all


----------



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)

Wow ! Thanks So Much For All ur Good Comments Brother Jona !
QUOTE=jona31;375945]those are truly magnificent creatures[/QUOTE]


----------



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)

Wow ! Thanks So Much For All ur Good Comments Brother Jona ! I'm really appreciated for that !


jona31 said:


> those are truly magnificent creatures


----------

